# [Installation] Mais c'est quoi le problème! (à oublier)

## BadPotato

Bon, après plusieurs tentative de réinstallation avec le cd minimal, je n'y comprend rien... ca ne marche pas, je relis et je relis la doc de 56 page, je fouille un peu partout, mais j'arrive jamais à avoir un résultat très concluant.

Donc je vais essayer de vous expliquez comment je fait mon installation... :

-D'abord je le minimal CD x86 (j'ai jamais compris comment ca marchait les architecture, mais ma sembler bon.)

-Ensuite, je met le cd dans ma machine, je reboot, ca fonctionne... je nettoie mon DD au complet avec fdisk et finalement je fait exactement la même procédure que dans la DOC (systhème de fichier ext2 et ext3... etc)

-Enfin, j'arrive à aller télécharger le stage3, donc je choisis le serveur de l'université de Sherbrooke au Canada et il me met minute d'attente  :Confused: 

-Finalement après il c'est passer un tas de truc et je décide plus tard de tout recommencer, mais cette fois je prend le serveur FTP de France qui lui prend deux minutes et qui me semble plus "mieux"

-2 minute plus tard, j'ai réussis a télécharger le stage3, donc la, j'écris cette commande comme il dit dans la doc

```
md5sum -c stage3-1686-2007.0.bz2.DIGESTS
```

il me dit que le trouve pas... bla blabla

-Après, je me dit: Bon, bah tout en plus essayer de décompresser l'archive quand même. Je le fait et tout semble etre bon  :Smile: 

-Plus tard, je fait relativement la même chose avec le portage et tout parait bien fonctionner, comme il est écrit

-Ensuite, je ne fait aucune opimisation (j'en ai assez comme ca pour le moment  :Wink:  ) et je rentre dans l'environemment chost

-Encore une fois, je fait ce qui est dis la doc, puis je ne me complique pas la vie et j'installe Genkernel comme noyau

-Quelques temps d'attente passe et le je suis rendu a arranger le fstab, donc j'ouvre l'éditeur nano et j'enleve tout les commentaires et je récris tout ce qui est écrit comme dans la doc (vu j'ai tout fait comme il disait dpuis le début)

[.....]

-Finallement j'arrive au grub, je l'installe, après je vais voir a quoi ressemble mon code que j'ai installer en faisant:

```
nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

et la je vois a mon plus grand désaroie qu'il n'a rien du tout  :Mad: 

- alors bon, je réécris tout comme dans le doc, je sauvegarde, puis je reboot!

et la, mon écran devient me met erreur truc binouche, avec des ligne blanche un peu partout

je tape sur une touche, j'arrive au grub, qui lui aussi a plein de ligne balnche vertical, qui me dise rien de bon qui vaille... puis a ce moment la, y'a rien a faire ca démarre pas

Finalement grâce c'est mon Gparted qui a sauvé la vie de mon pc et tout remmettre en ordre.

Donc, heu..   :Embarassed: 

Quelqu'un aurait t'il une idée pour m'aider... a part de me dire, "va faire faire joujou avec ubuntu"

Merci d'avance et de ne pas tappé trop fort  :Confused: Last edited by BadPotato on Thu Jun 21, 2007 4:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Honnêtement je n'ai rien compris, ton explication est très confuse et en définitive qu'est ce qui ne fonctionne pas car le coup des lignes blanches   :Shocked: 

----------

## freezby

Salut,

comme l'a dit titoucha là on a pas trop d'élément qui pourraient nous permettre de t'aider.

Essaie de noter les erreurs que tu obtiens. et fais voir tes fichiers /etc/fstab /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## BadPotato

Bon et bien pour le fstab, si je me souvient c'est plus ou moins cela:

```
/dev/hda1   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime           0 1

proc        /proc        proc    nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

shm         /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0
```

et pour le grub, j'avais juste mit la partit de gentoo, soit:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

Sinon, j'ai pas noté trop noté ce qui disait lorsqu'il avait une erreur.    :Confused: 

J'essayerai de réinstaller le tout demain

PS: Je suis encore débutant avec linux.. mais je percévere

pps: mais sinon, j'aurais quelques question:

-ca fait quoi au juste "mount"

-a t'il moyen d'installer gentoo avec des partitions étendues?

-comment savoir quel sorte d'architecture ont a? (I686, x86, autre...)

ppps: pardonnée ma noobidité v_v

----------

## CryoGen

Dans grub.conf ton root ce n'est pas hd0,0 mais hd0,2

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pps: mais sinon, j'aurais quelques question:
> 
> -ca fait quoi au juste "mount"
> ...

 

mount sert à monter une partition (le plus souvent) dans l'arborescence 

Pour les partitions étendues : bien sûr ^_^

Architecture: En fonction du proco : y a de fortes chances que tu sois en x86, surement en i686, et peut-etre même en x86_64 si ton proc est 64 bits comme les athlon/sempron64 d'amd ou bien les Core (2) Duo de machin.

----------

## titoucha

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> Bon et bien pour le fstab, si je me souvient c'est plus ou moins cela:

 

Il faut vraiment que tu perdes l'habitude de nous donner des plus ou moins, il faut que ce soit exact, car une simple virgule mal placée/omise dans un fichier de configuration peut tout changer.

----------

## ghoti

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Dans grub.conf ton root ce n'est pas hd0,0 mais hd0,2

 

Eh non ; il s'agit bel et bien de (hd0,0) ! 

Il ne faut surtout pas confondre l'instruction "root" de grub avec la partition "root" de Linux !

- instruction "root" de grub : indique à grub la partition sur laquelle il trouvera ses fichiers "stage", en l'occurence la partition de boot (correspond ici à hda1 en notation Linux)

- partition "root" de Linux : la partition de base de Linux. C'est celle du plus haut niveau de l'arborescence et à laquelle vont être "accrochées" toutes les autres partitions.

----------

## ghoti

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Pour les partitions étendues : bien sûr ^_^

 

On peut même ajouter que, contrairement à un certain OS pas très évolué mais malheureusement trop connu, Linux n'a aucun besoin de partitions primaires : il peut parfaitement se contenter uniquement de partitions logiques !

----------

## CryoGen

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Dans grub.conf ton root ce n'est pas hd0,0 mais hd0,2 
> 
> Eh non ; il s'agit bel et bien de (hd0,0) ! 
> 
> Il ne faut surtout pas confondre l'instruction "root" de grub avec la partition "root" de Linux !
> ...

 

Arf, j'étais fatigué quand j'ai écris ca ^_^ , j'avais oublié qu'il avait séparé son /boot de /   :Embarassed: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> -Finallement j'arrive au grub, je l'installe, après je vais voir a quoi ressemble mon code que j'ai installer en faisant:
> 
> Code:
> 
> nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
> ...

 

Je pense à un probleme de montage de /boot avant ou apres l'installation de grub ... Voire même ... Est-ce que tu es toujours en environnement chroot quand tu lances cette commande ? Parce que sinon ca va ecrire dans le /root du livecd (s'il existe). Mais bon, si grub se lance au démarrage ca doit pas etre ca...

Pour les lignes blanches, essaies de mettre en commentaire la ligne pour le splashimage, ca me faisait a peu pres pareil a une époque et j'ai résolu le truc avec ca...

----------

## BadPotato

Merci pour vos réponse!  :Very Happy: 

J'imagine que lors de mon installation j'ai fait une faute de frappe et ca a planter le systhème... enfin je vais tout recommencer, avec l'astuce de deja pris

ho et juste une dernière chose, je n'ai pas de second pc et je me demandais s'il était possible de sélectionner du texte avec la souris et de de le copier/coller ailleur (sois de le mettre dans une autre partition de de l'envoyer sur internet avec "links")? car je trouve ca plutot embetant de tout réécrir mes trucs importants et mes erreurs sur une feuille de papier a part..

----------

## deja_pris

Bah a priori tu as un /home, pourquoi ne pas faire un fichier texte et l'y placer ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> ho et juste une dernière chose, je n'ai pas de second pc et je me demandais s'il était possible de sélectionner du texte avec la souris et de de le copier/coller ailleur (sois de le mettre dans une autre partition de de l'envoyer sur internet avec "links")? car je trouve ca plutot embetant de tout réécrir mes trucs importants et mes erreurs sur une feuille de papier a part..

 

Tu peux installer et finir d'installer gentoo à partir de n'importe quel livecd ! 

À mon avis tu devrais installer une autre distro comme debian ou ubuntu pour apprendre un minimun sur le système Linux .... Il y a fulltitude d'infos (sur mount, grub, etc ...)  sur www !

----------

## BadPotato

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu peux installer et finir d'installer gentoo `a partir de n'importe quel livecd ! 
> 
> A mon avis tu devrais installer une autre distro comme debian ou ubuntu pour apprendre un minimun sur le systeme Linux .... Il y a fulltitude d'infos (sur mount, grub, etc ...)  sur www !

 

Chacun sa facon d apprendre j imagine, sinon j ai deja installer ubuntu... et perso j ai rien appris tout ces faient tout seul. C est sur que je pourrais pousser ubuntu a fond, mais j ai choisit de pas le faire... au pire si je suis vraiment trop nul j essayerai Arch linux avant de faire d autre truc.

----------

## man in the hill

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> Chacun sa facon d apprendre j imagine, sinon j ai deja installer ubuntu... et perso j ai rien appris tout ces faient tout seul. C est sur que je pourrais pousser ubuntu a fond, mais j ai choisit de pas le faire... au pire si je suis vraiment trop nul j essayerai Arch linux avant de faire d autre truc.

 

Ce n'est pas une question de trop nul mais il faut un certain temps pour appréhender le système Linux (le système de fichier, la ligne de commande) ...  Si tu utilises Linux en mode graphique sans ouvrir un terminal ce qui est possible maintenant, tu n'apprendras jamais rien de fondamental sur Linux ...  Un gars qui veut installer gentoo ne peut pas demander à quoi sert mount   sur le forum  :Shocked:  . Gentoo c'est la cerise sur le gâteau donc ne sois pas pressé   :Wink:  .

----------

## BadPotato

Bon.. j'avoue que je suis peut-etre lancer dans quelques choses de plutot gros...  mais j'ai bien le droit!  :Razz: 

Enfin, j'aimerais seulement terminer l'installation de gentoo pour que mes derniers jours a etudier sur la linux ne ait quand meme servit a quelques choses pour mon pc.

....

Quoiqu'il en soit, j a finit de tout compiller et de configurer mon fstab, ainsi que que mon grub, mais j'ai fait deux erreurs:

1- dans mon grub

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

voila j'ai mit "root (hd0,4)" plutot que "root (hd0,0)", car je croyais que le grub allaient ajouter mes autres OS automatiquement (ca c'etait stupide, je l'admais)

2-j<ai oublier de sortir du "chroot" et de demonter les partitions, avant de faire reboot dans l'empressement des choses   :Confused: 

Aurait t'il moyen de revenir dans l'environnement chroot et d'arranger cela?

----------

## geforce

Oui tu reboot avec le liveCD et tu passes directement a l'etape du mount et ensuite chroot.

----------

## MaKKrO

(hd0,4) ???

Si tes partitions n'ont pas changees, c'est toujours (hd0,0) !

Peut tu donner un 

```

fdisk -l 
```

----------

## dapsaille

Les lignes blanches en question ne seraient elles pas dues au bootsplash qui ne passerais pas sur ta machine ?

----------

## davidou2a

moi je me rappelles a une periode avoir eu des lignes verticales blanches un peu hachurées en fait chez moi ça venait du fait que j'avais mis un " ou il fallait pas grub.conf   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BadPotato

merci de toute votre aide, pour les lignes blanche c'est arranger, cependant... avant de me replonger dans la finalisation de gentoo, je voulait installer window sur un étendue et... il a tout deleter   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

enfin, je crois que je faire ce qu'à dit man in the hill, avant de me relancer

----------

## titoucha

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> 
> 
> enfin, je crois que je faire ce qu'à dit man in the hill, avant de me relancer

 

Rien ne t'empêches avec une autre distribution d'aller voir et modifier les fichiers de configuration et le moment venu d'installer une Gentoo en parallèle.

----------

## mardi_soir

bon alors vite fais suite à l'ajout un disque dur j'ai eu un problème de grub avec des lignes blanches pas belles un démarrage foireux (unable too find root , et un demarrage abouti mais toujours sous lignes blanches)

le problème à été résolu en changeant l'ordre dététection (pas de boot) dans le bios ... mais apres du coup il faut rejouer avec le root (hdX,N)

appuyer sur c (pour le mode commande de grub ) 

root (hdX,N) 

setup 

kernel /boot/ton_noyau (pas con de faire un lien symbolique avec un nom simple genre vmlinuz)

boot

sans conviction mais tu n'es plus à ca près semble t'il

----------

## geekounet

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> avant de me replonger dans la finalisation de gentoo, je voulait installer window sur un étendue et... il a tout deleter    

 

Windows ne fonctionne pas sur les partitions étendues de toute façon  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Windows ne fonctionne pas sur les partitions étendues de toute façon 

 

chouette, le troll du vendredi  :Laughing: 

Ca se discute :

autant les fichiers ntloader et consords doivent être sur c:/

autant le rep /windows tu le mets ou tu veux ( qui a dit la corbeille ? )

A+

----------

## CryoGen

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Windows ne fonctionne pas sur les partitions étendues de toute façon  
> 
> chouette, le troll du vendredi 
> 
> Ca se discute :
> ...

   :Laughing: 

Le plus simple pour faire cohabiter un win et un autre OS digne de se nom c'est de mettre win sur hda1.

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le plus simple pour faire cohabiter un win et un autre OS digne de se nom c'est de mettre win sur hda1.

 

Ou de pas mettre w$   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bapt

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Windows ne fonctionne pas sur les partitions étendues de toute façon  
> 
> chouette, le troll du vendredi 
> 
> Ca se discute :
> ...

 

En même temps ici on s'en fout un peut des trolls Windows et de où tu fous tes reps. La seule chose qui peut intéresser les gens c'est de savoir qu'ils devront dans tous les cas avoir une partoche primaire bouffée si ils veulent avoir un multi boot avec cet OS.

PS: désolé de te flingué ton pseudo troll  :Smile: 

EDIT : pas si cassé que ça, 3 réponses quasi en même temps...

----------

## titoucha

Mais t'aimes pas un bon gros troll bien velu le vendredi.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Mais t'aimes pas un bon gros troll bien velu le vendredi.  

 

Bah non désolé, pas les trolls windows... Parce que je ne peux pas surenchérir.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Pour ma part, je conseillerais de procéder dans cet ordre :

- Démarrer sur le LiveCD et préparer les fututs partitions (En pensant où l'on veut mettre "/boot", "/", "swap", "windows", ...)

Je mets souvent : (A remplacer hda par ce qui correspond à votre situation) 

- /boot en /dev/hda1, 

- Windows en /dev/hda2,

- / en /dev/hda3

- Ce que j'ai envie d'autre en étendue. (Partion d'échange pour les OS, /home, Autres partitions Windows pour tout ce qui n'est pas inhérant au système, ...)

- swap en dernier, n'ayant pratiquement pas l'utilité (2Go de ram inside)

Comme çà, pas de problème lié au gestionnaire de boot avec les 1024 cylindres, ..., ni de soucis pour tout ce qui est raid.

Windows a sa partition dans les primaires.

/ aussi. (même si celui-ci n'en n'a cure  :Wink:  )

Puis installer Windows, pour ne pas qu'il vienne effacer le MBR par la suite.

De plus, les partitions étant déjà préréglés, on ne laiserra pas Windows faire des trucs bizarres en découpant le disque.

Il ne touche à rien, on sélectionne seulement la partition où il doit s'installer, on fait entrer, et basta :p

Une fois fait, on peut tranquillement installer sa Gentoo.

Pour revenir sur en chroot à partir du LiveCD :

- Monter toutes les partitions nécessaires au chroot : 

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

- Chrooter :p :

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile 

La Gentoo est difficile à prendre en main si tu n'as aucune connaissance de base de Linux, puisque tout est à faire à la main ^^.

Néanmoins, elle a un excellent guide, et est l'une des distributions les plus faciles selon moi à prendre en moins (Dès que l'on veut faire un truc qui sort de l'ordinaire ... qu'il n'y est pas de clickodrome pour quoi)

@+ et bon courage.

Guile.

----------

## Gaby

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puis installer Windows, pour ne pas qu'il vienne effacer le MBR par la suite.
> 
> De plus, les partitions étant déjà préréglés, on ne laiserra pas Windows faire des trucs bizarres en découpant le disque.
> ...

 

C'est ce que je voulais faire lors de mon installation mais après préparation du disque avec un livecd impossible de booter sur le cd windows. Ecran noir, pas de chargement des drivers etc.

J'ai effacer ma table de partition avec le livecd linux et laisser le disque vierge. Après un reboot sur le cd windows il a démarré normalement.

J'ai l'impression que le fait d'avoir des partitions de types Linux faisait merder le boot du cd windows.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ou je suis un cas isolé?

Slts,

Gaby

----------

## blasserre

c'est ça la solution !

un /boot en FAT16 sur sda1 

----------

## davidou2a

Personnellement j avais un dual-boot WinXP/Gentoo et je m etait pas pris la tete,

avec le disque d'XP j'ai supprimé toutes les partitions existantes (y en avait pas disque neuf)

j'ai cree une partoche non formatée, de 30Go sur le disque de 160Go

J'ai mis XP dessus... 

J'ai rebooté LiveCD Gentoo, installe classique de gentoo

/dev/hda1/ = windowsXP en FAT32

/dev/hda2 = /boot

/dev/hda3 = SWAP

/dev/hda4 = /

/dev/hda5 = /home

/dev/hda6 = /usr

La seule partoche primaire est /dev/hda1 le reste est en etendue... et tout marche sans souçis...

----------

## ghoti

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je voulais faire lors de mon installation mais après préparation du disque avec un livecd impossible de booter sur le cd windows. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> J'ai l'impression que le fait d'avoir des partitions de types Linux faisait merder le boot du cd windows.

 

Heu, au moment du boot (quand tu allumes la machine), le système ne sait même pas si tu as du w$, du tux ou autre chose.

Alors si tu as un problème de boot à partir de n'importe quel CD, c'est que le CD est foutu ou que ta machine a rendu l'âme !

Ma réponse est aussi catégorique et aussi subjective que la tienne : sans détails techniques (par exemple, la description précise d'une configuration et le point précis où le plantage se produit), on ne peut que se perdre en conjectures ...

----------

## ghoti

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> gestionnaire de boot avec les 1024 cylindres

 

C'est quoi ton gestionnaire de boot et il date de quand ? 

Les bootloaders qui ciblent Linux (essentiellement lilo et grub) n'ont pas ce problmème de 1024 cylindres.

A moins que tu n'utilises une (très) vieille version de lilo (< 21.7 si je me souviens bien ...)

----------

## BadPotato

x-gardian, merci pour tes précieux conseils, mais finalement je me suis mit à openSuse pour quelques mois et d'y étudier un peu le systhème linux pendant quelques mois.

Si je m'en sors pas mal et que j'irais probablement voir pour Arch linux ou gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Madjes

J'ai pas lu tout le poste en détail mais je crois avoir remarqué un problème. 

Es-tu sur que ton kernel est "kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5" et pas "kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8" ?

----------

## davidou2a

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> J'ai pas lu tout le poste en détail mais je crois avoir remarqué un problème. 
> 
> Es-tu sur que ton kernel est "kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5" et pas "kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8" ?

 

Possible, meme probable  :Smile:  mais etant donné que on peut "nommer" son kernel comme on veut et que tant que les noms coincident entre grub.conf et le nom du kernel dans /boot ça se lance quand meme  :Wink:  enfin si c'est de ça que tu voulais parler  :Wink: 

----------

## Madjes

Oui c'est de ça que je voulais parler, mais sauf qu'il n'a pas nommé son kernel vu qu'il a utilisé genkernel   :Smile: 

Et comme il a copier/coller le manuel sans réfléchir, il y a de forte probabilité que ça vienne de là   :Wink: 

----------

## BadPotato

rhalala... la prochaine fois je saurai  :Confused: 

mais comment peut t'on savoir quel est la version du noyau que genkernel utilise?

Enfin, au pire a la prochaine install, j'utiliserai supergrub, que je viens de découvrir

----------

## titoucha

Pour connaitre le noyau qui est chargé. 

```
uname -a
```

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

titoucha -> J'aurais plus regarder le lien symbolique de "/usr/src/linux" pour être sur de ce que genkernel va utiliser

ghoti -> bah grub ... mais j'ai gardé certaines habitudes depuis 1997 :p (Premier switch véritable sous Linux, après quelques essais en 95/96)

BadPotato -> Regardes un peu du coté d'alionet. C'est une communauté française autour de SuSE. (Non çà n'a rien d'une pub, ni rien à voir avers le fait que j'ai aidé à sa création  :Wink:  )

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Madjes

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> rhalala... la prochaine fois je saurai 
> 
> mais comment peut t'on savoir quel est la version du noyau que genkernel utilise?
> 
> 

 

Dans le manuel c'est écrit   :Wink: 

```
ls /boot/kernel* /boot/initramfs*
```

----------

## titoucha

 *Madjes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans le manuel c'est écrit  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Là ça te donne tous les noyaux disponibles, mais tu ne sais pas lequel va être utilisé.

En résumé, uname -a te donne le noyau chargé en mémoire et utilisé et eselect kernel list les noyaux disponibles pour la compilation et celui marqué d'une étoile sera utilisé lors de la compilation.

[off]@X-Guardian: j'étais modo sur alionet sous le nom de @siko, comme le monde est petit   :Very Happy:  [/off]

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Madjes wrote:*   
> 
> Dans le manuel c'est écrit  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Euh ... je vais peut etre dire une connerie mais je suis pas certain que uname -a donne de bons resultats depuis un chroot.

Je serai plus pour la methode 

```
ls /boot/kernel* /boot/initramfs*
```

 citee par Madhjes etant donne que pour une premiere install, il ne devrait y avoir a priori, qu'un seul noyau.

P.S. : Desole pour les accents, je les ai encore pas trouves sur ce satane clavier !

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai que le uname -a va retourner la version du noyau du liveCD, j'avais pas pensé au chroot   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BadPotato

Encore merci pour vos réponse

sinon, j'ai retrouvé ma feuille ou j'avais mit toute les erreurs que j'avais eu pendant ma derniere install (mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai jamais put lancer gentoo à cause de window).

--

Bon alors d'abord, lorsque j'ai sauvegarder mon fdisk, il ma lancer ça:

 *Quote:*   

> The partition table has been altered!
> 
> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
> 
> Syncing disks.

 

--

Ensuite je suis aller sur links et j'ai été sur le serveur : Ovh Hosting Provider (France/ftp)

puis lors du "calcul de somme de contrôle d'une archive tarball", il ma lancer ça:

 *Quote:*   

> md5sum: stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2: no properly formated MD5 checksum lines found

 

((note: lorsque je fait "dir" je vois tres bien le fichier "stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2"

note2: j'était bien dans /root/mnt/gentoo))

Ensuite il ma fait la même chose avec le truc de l'intégrété d'un instantané Portage:

 *Quote:*   

> md5sum: portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum: No such file or directly
> 
> md5sum: portage-latest.tar.bz2: no properly formated MD5 checksum lines found

 

--

Apres, j'ai continué l'installation sans touché a "USE"

puis apres la compilation de genkernel il m'a sortit ca:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning... Warning... Warning...
> 
> Additionnal kernel cm line argumens that *may* be required to boot properly...
> 
> add "vga=791 splash=silent" if you use framebuffer

 

--

Enfin, apres j'ai finit l'installation, sans touché aux modules, j'ai fait mon erreur dans grub... donc, j'ai pas pu tester le systèmes.

Ensuite j'ai voulut mettre window... et vous continuer la suite   :Very Happy:   :Mad: 

Pensez-vous que j'avais fait d'autre erreurs?

ps: pour alionet => je connais et j'ai déja posé quelques petites questions, a vrai dire  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> Encore merci pour vos réponse
> 
> sinon, j'ai retrouvé ma feuille ou j'avais mit toute les erreurs que j'avais eu pendant ma derniere install (mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai jamais put lancer gentoo à cause de window).
> 
> --
> ...

 

Normal, ton noyau détecte que al table de partition a été changée, donc il va charger la nouvelle table. Rien d'affolant.

--

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite je suis aller sur links et j'ai été sur le serveur : Ovh Hosting Provider (France/ftp)
> 
> puis lors du "calcul de somme de contrôle d'une archive tarball", il ma lancer ça:
> 
>  *Quote:*   md5sum: stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2: no properly formated MD5 checksum lines found 
> ...

 

Normal, tu n'as pas télécharger le fichier

portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum

et

stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2.md5sum

Il peut difficilement comparer la somme md5 du coup.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apres, j'ai continué l'installation sans touché a "USE"
> 
> puis apres la compilation de genkernel il m'a sortit ca:
> ...

 

Est ce que tu as ajouté ces options à la ligne de commande du noyau comme indiqué ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Windows ne fonctionne pas sur les partitions étendues de toute façon 

 

Faux, archi-faux ! Il refuse de s'installer sur une partition logique, mais après tu dupliques la partition et ça roule impec  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Windows ne fonctionne pas sur les partitions étendues de toute façon  
> 
> Faux, archi-faux ! Il refuse de s'installer sur une partition logique, mais après tu dupliques la partition et ça roule impec 

 

J'ai déjà testé ça, ça voulait pas. Il lui faut ses fichiers de boot sur une partoche primaire.

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel Windows ? en tous cas c'est nickel pour 9x, je pensais que ça marchait aussi pour 2000 ; je devrais vérifier pour le fun.

bah juste NTLDR alors, dans une mini-partition FAT (qui pourrait être aussi /boot)  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Quel Windows ? en tous cas c'est nickel pour 9x, je pensais que ça marchait aussi pour 2000 ; je devrais vérifier pour le fun.
> 
> bah juste NTLDR alors, dans une mini-partition FAT (qui pourrait être aussi /boot) 

 

C'était un WinXP.

Oui je pense aussi que c'est que le NTLDR, mais bon bricoler pour le placer sur une primaire et tout, ça ne relève plus de l'installation classique  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et installer Gentoo, c'est classique ?  :Wink: 

----------

